# fluval edge led light bar



## tim (29 May 2012)

managed to get the light bar from the 46ltr edge to replace the halogens on my old 23 ltr some pics of new lights for any edge owners out there




the light bar,made my kitchen look like wembley stadium  
tank looks much brighter should have got before and after shots but i guess any one who used the halogens can see the difference



even seems to be a little light creeping to the back corner



all the plants were already in the tank and not doing so well apart from the pogo which was a new addition if the plants do ok i may consider redoing the tank in a couple of months


----------



## grathod (4 Jun 2012)

This seems like a great conversion, how does the light bar fit on? Does it fit on the existing halogen bulb arm or did u get the whole thing together from your lfs?


----------



## tim (6 Jun 2012)

comes as a new piece you just unscrew the old one from the hinged part scre new one on with same screws.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jun 2012)

Where did you get it? How much


----------



## tim (7 Jun 2012)

got it from my local maidenhead aquatics retail at 49.99 imo worth looking around for better price but 2 led bulbs would cost me 21.99 from them so was worth it imo


----------



## Eboeagles (7 Jun 2012)

Looks good thanks for the pics. Nice clean looking edge too!!

Will have a look around although I've been pretty happy with my MR16's so I'm wondering to bother at the moment - If it aint broke don't fix it... a sucker for an upgrade though so can you keep up a journal with your new light?


----------



## Darwin88 (28 Jan 2013)

Any chance of an update on how the new led bar affected plant growth?


----------



## tim (28 Jan 2013)

hey mate, growth was good had to be matched with lots of co2 ferts etc in the end became to much maintainance for me with other tanks to look after, its now a low tech shrimp tank 5 hour photoperiod to keep the algae at bay


----------



## Darwin88 (28 Jan 2013)

Thanks for that.

It's a good job I asked, I was tempted towards an upgrade before you said that. I'm having enough of a headache with my big tank to make another job out of a tiny one! I think I'll try scaping under the halogens first and see how I get on.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tim (28 Jan 2013)

no worries, the only downside to the halogens is the light spread and heat issues i do prefer the spread from the led bar i think they do one for the 23ltr with less leds. definately worth trying the tank out for a while i got so p****d off with my first edge i chopped the top cover glass off it to try and clean it


----------



## Aron_Dip (28 Jan 2013)

My dad has a Fluval edge witch i planted for him and he has the LED bulb replacements witch are ok but don't spread that well .. might get him to have a look for the bar

Dads edge by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## tim (28 Jan 2013)

very nice mate easy to find the led bar on ebay


----------



## Darwin88 (28 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> no worries, the only downside to the halogens is the light spread and heat issues i do prefer the spread from the led bar i think they do one for the 23ltr with less leds. definately worth trying the tank out for a while i got so p****d off with my first edge i chopped the top cover glass off it to try and clean it



:O 

I wouldn't even know how to go about chopping the lid off...but I can understand your reasoning, I've come close to throwing it out of the window already! 

I'm still gonna try and plant it up as it is. I'll heed your warnings though. May take some strategic thinking...


----------

